#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Eyedropper tool

## IngridMakkinje

I am aware that there are addin for color eyedroppers.
But I am looking for vba code to make an eyedropper tool myself.
Hope someone can help me

----------


## Kyle123

Have a look at Andy's attachment here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...e-dropper.html

----------


## IngridMakkinje

Thank you! Exactly what I need!

----------


## arinberkan

Hi,
Compile Error for 64bit version.
It need to update for 64bit. Could you please help?
Thank you very much.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## AliGW

Open a thread of your own to askj this question. Thanks.

----------

